# NaNoWriMo 2011 Participants



## Black Dragon (Oct 28, 2011)

So who plans on participating in NaNoWriMo this year?

If you're taking part, declare your goals in this thread, and tell us a little about what you'll be working on.


----------



## Kelise (Oct 28, 2011)

I shall be 

My goal is 75k. Doing my own story (don't know what it is yet, I avoid plots until Nov 1st) and then 25k of my partners, who's rebelling on the rules, and we're co-writing a futuristic... thingything.

I'm also one of those running official word wars on the official NaNo twitter: @NaNoWordSprints so be sure to check in there if you like sprints. I think there'll be something running ni most time zones on most days.


----------



## Argentum (Oct 29, 2011)

My goal is 101k or more. It's my current work in progress. It was self published in the beginning, but I'm going to redo the entire thing and totally up the quality.


----------



## Amanita (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm still not sure if I'm going to participate or not. But I have two and a half days left to decide after all. 
I like the challenge but the new side over there is annoying me extremely. Most of the basic forum features missing and no hint that they might come in time. But the "really important things" like halos for the donators are there. 
And I know that I won't be able to give my main story justice in this amount of time, therefore I'd have to write another one. I have one, but I'm still not sure if I want to spent the time with it.


----------



## Shadoe (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm going to try, but it's going to be a hell of a challenge. I'm working 12 hour days at work, and then I have two, probably three weekends that I have to spend driving home and back. Oh, and I have a database that was supposed to be finished last week but I haven't got to yet.

I will probably die.


----------



## mythique890 (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm going to try, though I've been sick and tired and I know I will probably continue to be so through November.  Blah.

Anyway, I haven't officially decided on what I want to do yet, but I'm sort of leaning toward a story I came up with a few months ago.  I intended it to be a short story, but I left it too long and it's grown too complex in my head.  Now I can't help but explore it fully.  I don't know that it will end up a very long novel, but I don't see it being less than the 50,000 words.


----------



## myrddin173 (Oct 29, 2011)

I will be attempting it.  Since its my first time I am going for the base 50k.  The plan is to a novel that has been evolving in my mind for the past six years.  I just actually finished my outline so I am good to go.


----------



## Ghost (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm struggling to think of an idea I can use. Most of mine require too much research. I thought of doing an action spoof, but now I may write a horror novel.

My main goal is to get into the habit of writing. I slack off way too much. Recently, I've been flooded with ideas, and they keep piling up in my notes. I need to buckle down and write, so I can finally get them out of my head.


----------



## HÃ«radÃ¯n (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm going for it and the 50K. since this is my first nano I decided I would shoot for the minimum goal.
my story is about bastards and war and love and all that good stuff. I literally can't wait to start writing tomorrow, if you catch my meaning.


----------



## Shadoe (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm going to say I'll be trying it. I have several family situations going on right now that will probably make my trial die a quick and grisly death, but I'm going to give it a shot.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Oct 31, 2011)

Shadoe said:


> I'm going to say I'll be trying it.



Do. Or do not. There is no try. ;-)


----------



## Chilari (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm going for the standard 50K. In a challenge last night, before midnight, I wrote a synopsis in under 140 characters, so here it is:

Pregnant Bredyn seeks revenge on her princely former lover, helped by a scarred fallen noble and a man who has bound himself to a ghost.


----------



## Shadoe (Nov 1, 2011)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> Do. Or do not. There is no try. ;-)


This time, it's gonna have to be a try. Real life is seriously messing with me.


----------



## Linqy (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm definitely participating!
I don't have a definite goal as to how many words I want to write, but I just want to get this story down on paper in the end.
It's gonna be semi-autobiografic and will hopefully allow me to show others a little more about me than they might know :O


----------



## Angharad (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm doing a modified version.  I really need to make some progress on the novel I'm currently working on, and I don't want to start anything new.  I have 10,000 words or so, and I keep tweaking and revising what I've already written instead of continuing with the story.  So I've challenged myself to write 30,000 words of new material this month, and no revisions allowed.


----------



## pskelding (Nov 1, 2011)

1431 words for day one, 200 with my son in one hand typing with the other!

The scene is a bit rough but it's there and I did forget some details I had intended to put in but that's for editing in January after I finish this 100,000 word novel. 

Go us!!


----------



## Amanita (Nov 1, 2011)

I've started the story and reached the 2000 word goal, but at the moment, I think it completely sucks.


----------



## Ghost (Nov 1, 2011)

I'd like to imagine my mine will completely suck the souls out of people!


----------



## Shadoe (Nov 1, 2011)

I got one time-sucking issue off my plate. I hope. So I'm hoping I can at least get 2000 words a day going.


----------



## myrddin173 (Nov 1, 2011)

I had a lot of homework to do so only had time to reach 989, hopefully I can make it up tomorrow.


----------



## pskelding (Nov 2, 2011)

2835 as I posted in the other thread. Let's go everybody! We can do this! 

I'm a bit behind but ended on a scene ending today. Tomorrow should prove a bit more productive as I'm killing the POV character in the scene a good trick I want to try that I learned from thriller novels.


----------



## SeverinR (Nov 2, 2011)

1435,
I forgot to start yesterday.
I will catch up.


----------



## Shadoe (Nov 2, 2011)

One thing I can say for the pressure, it's made me focus on getting the story correct right out of the gate. I usually skip around and write scenes when I feel that I can manage them. That means I often have to go back and rewrite, or the story goes in new and unexpected ways and I end up having to replot the whole thing. With NaNo, I'm writing a scene in the morning, then outlining later scenes at night, keeping just a little bit ahead of the morning sprint. But I'm doing it all in order, at least.


----------



## myrddin173 (Nov 2, 2011)

Up to 2413 words.  Still a bit behind but so far have added obscure references to both Harry Potter and the Wheel of Time.


----------



## HÃ«radÃ¯n (Nov 2, 2011)

I am at 6005 words so far. I'm doing better than I thought


----------



## Shadoe (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm behinder than I want to be. I'm at 5400 words. I've got some big scenes to write tomorrow morning, though, so it shouldn't be too bad. And I added a new scene last night, too, which ties a bunch of other stuff together, so I'm patting myself on the back a bit.


----------



## Kaellpae (Nov 3, 2011)

Good luck to all participating!
Next year will be my first year.


----------



## myrddin173 (Nov 3, 2011)

Up to 3968, over a thousand words behind.  Hopefully I can make it up tomorrow.  So glad I don't have school...


----------



## HÃ«radÃ¯n (Nov 4, 2011)

I've ended today at 7890 words. (+1885 words)


----------



## Shadoe (Nov 4, 2011)

7246 words. And now, I have to work 12 hours, then hit the road back to NY for the weekend. Not sure if I'll get ANY writing done, but I'll be bringing the laptop, just in case I get a chance.


----------



## SeverinR (Nov 4, 2011)

Losing inspiration.
4500 words, I know I can make it up (should be about 6-7k by now.)
But just seem to be rambling and random, with little direction.
Have another story I am considering starting, also still need to edit the book I just finished.
I write quickly when I am to a story, but I doubt I could do 50k in a month with it, thats why I went the 
open free style, of a wizard apprentice learning the basics and one of his instructors, a secretly evil wizard making final prep to becoming a lich.
Busy week though, so maybe if I get things settled a little more I could concentrate more on this story.


----------



## myrddin173 (Nov 5, 2011)

5629, I really need to pick up the pace.  I just had to go and try to hand write the entire thing


----------



## HÃ«radÃ¯n (Nov 5, 2011)

I just wrote the scene that sets everything spiraling out of control for the rest of the novel. it is basically one big conversation with DÃ«kradÃ¯n and the king that one of DÃ«kradÃ¯n's sons hears just a tiny bit of. so he goes and tells his brothers what he heard which makes one really angry, so angry in fact, he decides to get what he wants with force. 9570 is where I'm at by the way.


----------



## myrddin173 (Nov 5, 2011)

7,467, finally broke the 1,667 words a day!  I update my NaNoWriMo profile with an excerpt but keep in mind I haven't revised it yet.  Hopefully tomorrow I will finally reach the inciting incident.


----------



## HÃ«radÃ¯n (Nov 6, 2011)

ending today with 11,444. I'm quite happy with that and I'm getting into a very interesting part of the novel.


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Nov 6, 2011)

Good luck, everybody.  I'm really amazed by the whole thing, as I know I would never be able to maintain that pace.  Great work so far!


----------



## myrddin173 (Nov 6, 2011)

9449, hey that's a palindrome!  I finally reached the inciting incident that I have been planning for what seems like forever.


----------



## myrddin173 (Nov 8, 2011)

11166, I've really fallen behind, my wrist is incredibly sore.  I'm contemplating switching to typing...


----------



## myrddin173 (Nov 9, 2011)

13078, more than a quarter done!


----------

